
Build your own Buffer App service – a weekend hack - alienfluid
http://farhan.org/building-your-own-buffer-app.html
======
l0gicpath
There is also [http://circular.io/](http://circular.io/)

~~~
alienfluid
Oh cool! Did not know about this.

------
dotemacs
Nice idea. But if you're already using IFTTT, check out this recipe which can
schedule a tweet via Google Calendar:

[https://ifttt.com/recipes/18890-schedule-tweets-using-
google...](https://ifttt.com/recipes/18890-schedule-tweets-using-google-
calendar)

------
alienfluid
OP here -- happy to answer anything that's not clear in the post!

------
jcutrell
Nicely done.

Any thoughts on doing a browser-level extension to bypass the email step?

I do love the data retention of this though.

This is why programming is fun - you can make things that are quite literally
worth money for your own self.

~~~
alienfluid
I haven't looked into it yet, but it shouldn't be too hard. If nothing more,
it could be a simple wrapper over the existing email protocol.

You're spot on about why coding is fun!

Edit: thanks, btw!

------
ycmike
Way to show off on your side project :)

~~~
yid
By presenting it as a tutorial? Absolutely.

